# Poop stains



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I need to know if anyone knows how to get poop stains of of white birds I tried everything, even the stuff you buy from the catalog and nothing works.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

did you try 20 mule team borax?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I tried 2 things from the catalogs pigeon cleaner and wash and pigeon glow. I tried bath salts and some shampoo my wife give me that she uses to get yellow stains out of ladies white hair in her salon. and dawn liquid.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I tried 2 things from the catalogs pigeon cleaner and wash and pigeon glow. I tried bath salts and some shampoo my wife give me that she uses to get yellow stains out of ladies white hair in her salon. and dawn liquid.


oh well you have one more to try... see if the 20 mule team borax works.. you may have to soak them. if not then see if you can change the situation where they get stains.. I have seen you're loft and can't think of a reason they would get stains that much though.. some yellowing is normal, but if their green and gross looking then that would not look good in the show ring..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It,s yellow and its on a couple ybs. I know they will be gone when the moult. They got it from laying around in the nest boxes i think, that is the reason I am redoing the nest boxes now with dowel bottoms, so the droppings fall through better and it won't happen next year.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Stains*

Try Cowboy Magic shampoo used for show horses, seems to work pretty good, also after bathing use rinse water with a very small amount of bluing in the rinse water.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newday said:


> Try Cowboy Magic shampoo used for show horses, seems to work pretty good, also after bathing use rinse water with a very small amount of bluing in the rinse water.


oh wow.. Im going to try that on my "white" pony.. he is always such a mess. cool.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Stains*

Some folks also use Oxiclean spray. Spray the stained area, rub it then rinse off with water.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

newday said:


> Some folks also use Oxiclean spray. Spray the stained area, rub it then rinse off with water.


Any "oxi" type product consists of 50 to 60 percent sodium percarbonate. Sodium percarbonate must be added to water to be activated. 
When activated, it breaks down into hydrogen peroxide and sodium carbonate in solution. The bubbling action, or the release of oxygen molecules, loosens stain molecules from fibers so they can be rinsed away.
Normally, if used on materials, they must be left (or soaked) for a period of time to get the maximum effect for removal of the stain. 
I would be very wary about the effect of prolonged contact of hydrogen peroxide on a birds skin or near its eyes/mouth.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Quazar said:


> Any "oxi" type product consists of 50 to 60 percent sodium percarbonate. Sodium percarbonate must be added to water to be activated.
> When activated, it breaks down into hydrogen peroxide and sodium carbonate in solution. The bubbling action, or the release of oxygen molecules, loosens stain molecules from fibers so they can be rinsed away.
> Normally, if used on materials, they must be left (or soaked) for a period of time to get the maximum effect for removal of the stain.
> *I would be very wary about the effect of prolonged contact of hydrogen peroxide on a birds skin or near its eyes/mouth.
> *


I agree.
I would also be wary of a dowel bottom nest box.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> I agree.
> *I would also be wary of a dowel bottom nest box.*


*
*

Just what I was thinking. LOL.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Whats wrong with dowel botom nest boxes? I see plenty of them on you tube videos.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wouldn't they stay get poop on them in the nest bowl?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think my problem was not poop. I lined the bottoms of my nest boxes with newspaper for a while and it may have been news print on them. With the new bottoms and clean the bowl often should eliminate most of the problems.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you used news paper, it probably was that, as the ink does stain the feathers.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Try "Hydrogen peroxide" as an experiment .......


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Try "Hydrogen peroxide" as an experiment .......


Do you bother to read the complete thread ?

Hydogen Peroxide is NOT a good chemical to have in prolonged contact with a birds skin - IT BURNS


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> If you used news paper, it probably was that, as the ink does stain the feathers.


 Yes I thought of the paper after I started this thread.


----------

